# Size comparison: Riptide vs Dreadknight



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me a difference in sizes on these two models? Or better yet, maybe a picture?

Considering using an 'Imperial' design based off a Dreadknight in order to build a Riptide stand in, and if it's much taller, I'll need another idea.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The Riptide is so much smaller than the Wraithknight. I think the Riptide is around 5'' tall and the Wraithknight is 9'' tall.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

DREADknight comma Nemesis.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Found this, but it's a bit of a shoop: HERE

But it looks like if you but jump packs like the riptides on the DK's back it would come out roughly the same. Maybe give the DK a funny little censor head, and some armor around the driver, although Terminator Armour sort of counts...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The weird thing is, a while back (I'd say at least two years) I decided to collect a small force of Tau. Grey Knights were relatively new, so I bought a Crisis Suit and a Dreadknight, and got converting...

I ended up with a ridiculous-looking Gundam-style mech, with the Dreadknight minigun converted with burst cannons on one arm, and a railgun strapped to the other. The pilot had been shorn off and replaced with a legless Crisis suit melded into the frame with various Tau bits, and on the top it had a searchlight and two Valkyrie missile pods (they're huge!). I didn't ever paint it, but damn if it wouldn't be a good Riptide...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm. Looks like the DK is slightly smaller, but I think I can get away with it. I'm working on an Admech-style army, so I was thinking about putting a Vanilla Terminator (their armor is far more 'simple' than GK suits) into the unit, but only from the waist up, and wiring them in like a terminator-servitor. I've already cut up a set of DK legs to reverse them and make them seem a little bit different. I'd probably cut away one arm and install the Ion cannon, so that the weapon matches as a 'counts as', and then strap a Riptide Shield to the other side, with some guns as well.

I already have one Dreadknight I've converted as a Chaos Contemptor; gave it a Telsa Destructor from a Barge kit, and a large clawed fist from Puppet War... I was pondering using the other Destructor for the riptide gun, but I may try to use specific Tau weapons.

Daveth, I don't suppose you have a picture of that design?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

If I had a decent camera, I would show you it. I think I had a rubbish camera-phone picture of it (as in 2004 camera-phone) up somewhere, but everything it takes comes our blurry. Nokia brick ftw.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I did a google search and found an intersting kit bash that had a riptide's legs with the waist up being a dreadknight. Considering it seemed to synch up nicely, I figure a Dreadknight should be around the right size....


----------

